# Stolen



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Roxy is a 4-year-old long-haired female Chihuahua. Chocolate and tan in colour, with a white neck and chest. There is a small bald patch on her neck, under her collar at the front. Roxy has breathing problems and will 'snort' when she sniffs, which is more pronounced when she is stressed/nervous. Stolen from the LS29 Ilkley area of Bradford/Leeds but may now be anywhere in the country. Please join the Facebook group 'Help Find Our Stolen Dog!' for more details.
Phone 1 01943430172
Phone 2 
Reward? SUBSTANTIAL REWARD
Views
Has had a call from Nottingham, but think a hoax, saying they have her, was seen being put in a white pick up van, collecting scrap, looks like gypsies yet again, this is on doglost and facebook


----------

